# Video of Big stripers on big Shad in the SeaArk.



## H20hawgs (Apr 13, 2015)

This was the first fish landed in the jet Jon.
https://youtu.be/iTe7eDXnZ8w


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2015)

Great video man!

Nice job. =D>


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice fish. Looks like fun.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim said:


> Great video man!
> 
> Nice job. =D>


Jim,
Thanks for the good vibes. I threw that one together pretty fast trying out the new camera. Trying to get through the video edit learning curve with this software. :shock:


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 13, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Nice fish. Looks like fun.


Thanks!
It's a goodun as all caught fish are! Catching big striped bass in the river is always a fun time. Heck just going is the fun, catching fish is a bonus... :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2015)

What kind of camera and software?


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> What kind of camera and software?


Jim
It's a Sony action cam. HDR-Az1 mini. Really great camera. Better then gopro black, smaller, water resistant outside of case, much better audio, image stabilization, better lense and cost less. The software comes witht the camera. It has a waterproof case as well and can be viewed and controlled from a phone or a wrist monitor. I just need to get a few attachments now!


----------



## duckfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool video! Nice music choice.

Makes we want to get out there and find some stripers. Been a long winter.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 14, 2015)

duckfish said:


> Cool video! Nice music choice.
> 
> Makes we want to get out there and find some stripers. Been a long winter.


Duck fish,
It's definetly time to be chasing stripers. Spring is a fun to to fish for any species. Glad the video motivates you to get after them!
Tight lines


----------



## Abraham (Apr 14, 2015)

Great looking fish! I was going to post how well the video seemed to flow but apparently the reason is you know what you're doing lol. Congrats

[youtube]iTe7eDXnZ8w&feature[/youtube]


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 14, 2015)

Abraham said:


> Great looking fish! I was going to post how well the video seemed to flow but apparently the reason is you know what you're doing lol. Congrats
> 
> [youtube]iTe7eDXnZ8w&feature[/youtube]


Abraham,
I am just learning this camera and software. Actually just learning how the new SeaArk fished too that day! It was a fun day of learning... Wish I could learn that much everyday! I tried to post a catch from hit to hand without cutting the video and keep some interest. Too long and it gets boring to a lot of people. It seemed to flow pretty well for the first uncut video I have made. I actually did cut trellising the fish out because of time and taking pictures. I'll try to make some more when I can get back on the water and remember to take the camera and charge it... :shock:


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 14, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> Abraham said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking fish! I was going to post how well the video seemed to flow but apparently the reason is you know what you're doing lol. Congrats
> ...


Abraham,
Here is a video I mad of catching Shad to striper fish with. It's a quick clip which seems easy and not so much editing thought =D> 
https://youtu.be/F9sT_PCyJws


----------



## AllOutdoors (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the video! My son has a gopro but after your video i might have to check out the Sony. I would like to video some runs with the riverpro. Oh...nice fish! Is the editing software with the Sony easy to use?

Sent from this smart thingamajig using tapatalk.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> Thanks for the video! My son has a gopro but after your video i might have to check out the Sony. I would like to video some runs with the riverpro. Oh...nice fish! Is the editing software with the Sony easy to use?
> 
> Sent from this smart thingamajig using tapatalk.



I like the Sony. The software is pretty similar to the go pro. Some part are easier and some are the same. Can't wait to see the River Pro videos...


----------



## Abraham (Apr 15, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> Abraham said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking fish! I was going to post how well the video seemed to flow but apparently the reason is you know what you're doing lol. Congrats
> ...



You're doing a fine job for a beginner, no doubt about it. Give it a few months and you'll be kicking ass. As far as keeping the videos short and exciting, I'm all for it. Hard to keep anyone's attention very long nowadays. Going to check out that other vid you posted now. Keep up the good work :mrgreen:


----------



## spanick (Apr 17, 2015)

Good video!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 17, 2015)

spanick said:


> Good video!


Thanks!
I'll try to get some more footage this weekend!


----------

